# What painting program do you use?



## Hybrid Persona (Apr 30, 2014)

For me, nothing at the moment since I haven't started any art yet, unless you count Paint.NET which is an image editor of course. Which is why I'm interested in hearing what you guys recommend.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 30, 2014)

Right now I'm using Procreate on my iPad, one of the best drawing programs for the tablet for sure.


----------



## 0rang3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Adobe photoshop, still learning how to use.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Apr 30, 2014)

0rang3 said:


> Adobe photoshop, still learning how to use.


But isn't that much more geared though toward image editing?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 30, 2014)

I use Paint Tool SAI.



Hybrid Persona said:


> But isn't that much more geared though toward image editing?



Photoshop is pretty damn versatile. It's good for a lot of things.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 30, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> But isn't that much more geared though toward image editing?



Yes, but it also contains a plethora of drawing tools that permit creation of digital artwork entirely from scratch

I myself use such an application, an ancient Photoshop-wannabe from the Win95 era, although I use it more to process and color scanned pencils/inks than attempting to create digital drawings from a blank canvas. I do from time to time experiment with a couple of freeware digital painting applications though:

SmoothDraw
MyPaint

Both of these are geared to digital sketching/painting, employ layers and canvas rotation, etc. Each has features the other may or may not have, so depending on your desired end-result, you might use one or even both in conjunction with each other or other applications. (for example, I don't think either one does text)

---PCJ


----------



## Zydala (Apr 30, 2014)

I feel like a similar thread has gone around recently? But I can't find it so oh well

I use MyPaint, Krita and GIMP mostly, because I love supporting free open-source software :] I have SAI and Manga Studio, Mischief also on my computer but I don't use them half as much.

Once the newest mypaint update gets pushed through - the one with masks - I'll probably stick mostly to that program since I feel most comfortable with it. I am messing around with Krita a lot recently and really enjoying it!


----------



## Taralack (Apr 30, 2014)

I use Paint Tool SAI and Photoshop.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 30, 2014)

I use Photoshop to do the images themselves, but I use MS Paint for cropping. I know Photoshop does this, but for some strange reason, I prefer to do it on Paint.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Apr 30, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I use Photoshop to do the images themselves, but I use MS Paint for cropping. I know Photoshop does this, but for some strange reason, I prefer to do it on Paint.


iknorite?

Every image editing tool has cropping but MS Paint makes it so easy. It's actually the only thing I use MS Paint for anymore.

In any case, thanks to everyone for the suggestions so far. Quick question though. For the people that use paid-for programs like Photoshop and SAI, would you strongly recommend them over their freeware counterparts?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 30, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> iknorite?
> 
> Every image editing tool has cropping but MS Paint makes it so easy. It's actually the only thing I use MS Paint for anymore.
> 
> In any case, thanks to everyone for the suggestions so far. Quick question though. For the people that use paid-for programs like Photoshop and SAI, would you strongly recommend them over their freeware counterparts?



I wouldn't know, personally. I already had Photoshop when I began my journey into digital drawings, so it was just convenient.

My graphics tablet came with complementary art software, but I never tried it.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 30, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Every image editing tool has cropping but MS Paint makes it so easy.



Really? Wouldn't it be easier to just use a crop tool (or crop to selection command) in whatever program you're using and then save it from there? Seems like cropping in MS Paint is just adding an extraneous step. Besides, it's better to Save for Web from Photoshop since it's better optimized for size.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Apr 30, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Really? Wouldn't it be easier to just use a crop tool (or crop to selection command) in whatever program you're using and then save it from there?


Actually, what I do is just resize the canvas with the image border points which, in turn, crops the image. No tools necessary. Really great for quick crops.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 30, 2014)

Paint Tool SAI.


----------



## Tica (May 1, 2014)

I typically use the GIMP, and Inkscape for vector work. I recently bought Manga Studio 5 and am slowly getting used to it. It's a lot smoother with the linework, laying down flat colors is a breeze in it, and I'm getting used to the different brushes and textures. Still trying to figure out how to create my own textures for it the way I do in GIMP.


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2014)

sai

i don't really care enough about brushes at the moment. just sensitive enough pen tools


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 1, 2014)

umm....right now acrylic or oil and canvas...or sometimes watercolor pencil an heavy sketch paper. I haven't yet taken the plunge into digital artwork, plus I'm a little scared of the learning curve.


----------



## Firusia (May 1, 2014)

SAI for painting (I love how the paint brush blends colors!) and Photoshop for finishing the image, adding texture, adjusting colors and light.


----------



## Ayattar (May 1, 2014)

Photoshop CS 6 for everything. Sketching, drawing, colouring, effects.


----------



## Rydenan (May 2, 2014)

Artrage Studio. It's sooper dooper basic, but I kinda like that. Makes it easy to use.
Also it's cheap. 

I probably should take the time to learn photoshop or SAI, as most of my real-artist friends use and swear by those.
But they're rather daunting, especially photoshop.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 2, 2014)

Rydenan said:


> Artrage Studio. It's sooper dooper basic, but I kinda like that. Makes it easy to use.
> Also it's cheap.


Huh. Looking at some of your art though, it seems that the program's basic functionality isn't affecting the quality of it at all. Guess it just goes to show that you don't need a fancy pants paint program to make good art.


----------



## Misomie (May 2, 2014)

Paint.net. :<

I'm looking at buying Sai and Photoshop eventually though. Some day... ^^;


----------



## Taralack (May 2, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Huh. Looking at some of your art though, It seems that the program's basic functionality isn't affecting the quality of your art at all. Guess it just goes to show that you don't need a fancy pants paint program to make good art.



The more you know


----------



## DeCatt (May 2, 2014)

Good old SAI, Flash CS6 Pro and Photoshop Extended CS6


----------



## Rydenan (May 2, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Huh. Looking at some of your art though, it seems that the program's basic functionality isn't affecting the quality of it at all. Guess it just goes to show that you don't need a fancy pants paint program to make good art.



Aww thanks!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 2, 2014)

photoshop cs 2


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 2, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Paint.net. :<


Really? Didn't know you could use that for painting either... Then again, it is pretty darn moddable.



Rydenan said:


> Aww thanks!


I calls it like I sees it.



dinosaurdammit said:


> photoshop cs 2


Dang, that's ancient. Any complaints with it at all?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 2, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Dang, that's ancient. Any complaints with it at all?




no real issues. Ive been using CS1 up until a month or so ago


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 2, 2014)

dinosaurdammit said:


> no real issues. Ive been using CS1 up until a month or so ago


Where did you buy CS2? Or did someone give it to you? Or did you acquire it through... online means?


----------



## Socks the Fox (May 3, 2014)

CS2, from when Adobe had the keys posted online. Technically only for "proper" customers, but hey if you're gonna give me a valid Photoshop key...


----------



## Denny Crane (May 4, 2014)

What, no one uses SAI? It's a great program for lineart, and it's actually affordable, unlike Photoshop. It's very popular among anime artists, I believe.


----------



## FluffMouse (May 4, 2014)

I use Sai and Photoshop.. slowly trying to transition into Photoshop. I like Sai for sketching and basic stuff, but Photoshop is just fantastic for that nice smooth painted look.. Sai I feel is too digital if that makes sense.


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

I've been using Adobe Photoshop for 12 years, I'm on CS 6 right now. I use Adobe illustrator CS 6 as well.

I don't use anything else much.


----------



## Maugryph (May 29, 2014)

I use photoshop. But if your on a tight budget a nice free sketching tool  you might enjoy is called MyPaint. Also there is a free painter like  program called Krita. both work in linux and windows.


----------



## The_Lone_Rangerover (May 29, 2014)

I've been using MyPaint so far, but the lack of a fill tool (at least one I can find) is pretty close to becoming a deal breaker.


----------



## xX9Darkness9Xx (May 31, 2014)

I use SAI and PS cs6 extended, for some reason my tablet doesn't allow me to work with PS (painting) so i do it on sai, now i use PS for text.


----------



## fxscreamer (Jun 2, 2014)

Sketchbook Pro for the initial pencil drawing.  Photoshop for all post production (line art, base color, shading, backgrounds, effects).


----------



## PokemonLuverWulf (Jun 26, 2014)

Same here. I've got a bunch of other programs installed on my computer, but I use ArtRage the most. It's kind of similar to GIMP, which is what I started with, so I'm glad for the similarity.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 26, 2014)

Since I prefer to use a stylus, I use Colours! 3D on the 3DS.

Nice little bit of software. It's got layers, a colour wheel, different brushes, transparency, the ability to put an image in the background for reference, and you can make images with large dimensions.
It does lack certain things, mind. No selection tool, no shape tool, no line tool, no text tool and you're limited to 5 layers.


----------



## Konna-ni (Jun 26, 2014)

I use Paint Tool SAI for most everything and Photoshop for minor touch ups and fancy effects. Though lately I've been trying to recreate some of my usual Photoshop effects in SAI to save the hassle.


----------



## Angelic321 (Jun 27, 2014)

SAI for smooth digital drawings
Photoshop for pixels and re-sizing (since sai crops off from the image instead of re-sizing -.-')


----------



## Konna-ni (Jun 27, 2014)

Angelic321 said:


> SAI for smooth digital drawings
> Photoshop for pixels and re-sizing (since sai crops off from the image instead of re-sizing -.-')



You can resize in SAI. You have to go to Change Resolution and edit the height and width, and make sure to check the "Constrain Proportions" box to maintain the aspect ratio. Going to Change Size only alters the size of the canvas, which is why your images get cropped when you make it smaller.


----------



## Fatally_Ninja (Jun 28, 2014)

I use Photoshop CS6 mostly. I also have Manga Studios but only use it if I'm doing a comic. I wish I could use SAI unfortunately I think its only for Windows and I have a Mac.


----------



## StarrySpelunker (Jun 29, 2014)

GIMP for line art because it has smoothing controls, Photoshop for coloring and painting


----------



## Incarna (Jun 29, 2014)

Photoshop CS3 - Windows
Krita - Linux
Sketchbook Mobile - Android


----------



## tiggu (Jun 29, 2014)

I draw in CSP and edit in Photoshop


----------

